# April Monthly Live Stream



## EN Publishing (Apr 22, 2022)

It’s Friday - so time for an update on what we’ve been up to at EN Publishing this week!


*EN Publishing Monthly Live Stream*

On the third Thursday of each month we live stream a monthly update from EN Publishing. We had our April live stream yesterday - you can catch up here.

We interviewed the cast of 'The Star Crossed Sea Way'. The first official Level Up Advanced 5th Edition campaign starting next week on Tuesday 26th at 3pm ET (8pm BST).


Checkout the full schedule of EN Live shows here. 




*Kickstarter Fulfilment and Pre-orders*

All books for Level Up Kickstarter fulfilment have left our UK warehouse and are on their way to backers! Books for backers in North America are travelling by boat and should arrive at port on Tuesday 26th next week!

You can pre-order your Level Up books on the website now here. Pre-orders are schedule to be sent out in May.

Physical copies of the AWFULLY CHEERFUL ENGINE OMNIBUS hardcover book have been sent out to backer this week - so keep an eye on your emails for shipping notifications!




*New Quickstarter Campaign*

This week we announced our new quickstarter campaign! "Can We Keep It? Pets for your D&D 5E Game"

Do you have a party of players who want to befriend every critter and monster they come across? Then this is the campaign for you.

The campaign will launch next Tuesday 26th April and last for 10 days. Follow the link here to be notified on launch. 




*That's all for this week!*

Jessica Hancock | Business Manager


----------

